# Android-Lücke sorgt für Aufregung



## Newsfeed (18 Mai 2011)

In offenen WLANs können Angreifer ein Authentifizierungstoken für Google Calender, Contacts und Picasa mitlesen und missbrauchen. Doch viele andere Apps verraten schon länger vertrauliche Daten - ohne dass es der Anwender ahnt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

